# Help Bobcat T770 tracks



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

About a month ago, I given a brand new T770, sounds like a good deal right?.…......No.

A little background, about a month or so ago, I was doing tornado clean-up in Eureka Kansas. As I was turned down part of a building, we managed to salvage one of the units. The building owner, had everything that area listed is not salvageable and was turning into the insurance company for repayment. Appearance-wise, the unit doesn't even have a scratch on it but.....

the two primary issues, are the tracks and the bucket mount. 

The tracks themselves seem loose, on hard cornering, they come off the rear idler and get caught under the machine.

The bucket itself tends to pop off the Bobtach, I don't see any locking pins on. 

Since I got it for free, I doubt I have any warranty on it, any suggestions?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have you tensioned the tracks? You need a grease gun. 

Pics of the drive sprocket and bucket mount would be appreciated...if you have time...I know you're bizzie.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> About a month ago, I given a brand new T770, sounds like a good deal right?.…......No.
> 
> A little background, about a month or so ago, I was doing tornado clean-up in Eureka Kansas. As I was turned down part of a building, we managed to salvage one of the units. The building owner, had everything that area listed is not salvageable and was turning into the insurance company for repayment. Appearance-wise, the unit doesn't even have a scratch on it but.....
> 
> ...


 Usually like Oomkes said pump that grease in the tracks hard. If the tracks are still loose you got under carriage or track issues. Either way you got a gift from God. I don't think you could get hurt on it, 9 time out of 10 the grease should handle it. Good Luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're going to need a large grease gun for that model.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're going to need a large grease gun for that model.


 I got to find a large PSI grease gun. 20 volt Lincoln not cutting it when it comes to tracks, fine for the other grease fitting. Takes a lot of pressure to push that idler back where it is tight


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a DeWalt 20 volt grease gun

I'll post pictures when I can.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I have a DeWalt 20 volt grease gun
> 
> I'll post pictures when I can.


I'm sure you will.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> I got to find a large PSI grease gun. 20 volt Lincoln not cutting it when it comes to tracks, fine for the other grease fitting. Takes a lot of pressure to push that idler back where it is tight


Does it have the dual settings switch for fast and slow...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Does it have the dual settings switch for fast and slow...


 Yes.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

I've had to top a few track tensioners off with a manual high pressure gun at the very end, the cordless guns can bypass before pumping the cylinder out far enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pat, make sure you don't have bad grease.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pat, make sure you don't have bad grease.


That can be a problem that's commonly overlooked....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> That can be a problem that's commonly overlooked....


 Some are not even aware of such a thing, let a lone overlooked. You can get it off the shelf too. If it's not pumping hard with a woosh is a good indication of bad grease.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you tensioning the tracks with the machines weight on it? That will definetly not allow the tracks to tension, common sense I know but you never know


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

DeVries said:


> Are you tensioning the tracks with the machines weight on it? That will definetly not allow the tracks to tension, common sense I know but you never know


 Technically it depends how loose the track is, If it fell off and you got the grease fitting out to push the tensioner all the way back to put the track back on and the bottom of the track is sagging hard it will actually pump better with the machine - track on the ground. When the track is not sagging bad and some grease in there you are correct.

Only talking from personal experience. On my machine it takes two strong men and maybe a bar to get to get the track back on the machine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Lots of plastic....I'll post pics tomorrow, do a special fitting for the gun?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Lots of plastic....I'll post pics tomorrow, do a special fitting for the gun?


Yeah..... its called the one that fits.....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Lots of plastic....I'll post pics tomorrow, do a special fitting for the gun?


 Probably not but you have to remove the fitting anyways to get the grease out and tensioner back. Put something under the grease fitting hole, you will be surprised the grease that is still in there when you get the tensioner back. You will need a torch cleaning pick or small Allen wrench and some brake cleaner to clean fitting. Don't buy a new one unless when you stick the pick in the fitting and the ball bearing is not moving.

Chances are the grease fitting is clogged and the reason the track is the way it is. Should not be a big thing, people can't get grease in the track and just run it anyways. If your talented enough to install a plow the track should be cake. I'm no mechanic and besides the grunt work tracks are cake. Before you pump with the 20 volt use a 10k psi manual and listen for the whoosh then use the 20 volt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn't think the grease fitting(s) on a brand new machine would be clogged or frozen.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I wouldn't think the grease fitting(s) on a brand new machine would be clogged or frozen.


 Really Jarrett, It's not the age of the fitting, A new fitting will clog too, it only takes a bad tube of grease.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Really Jarrett, It's not the age of the fitting, A new fitting will clog too, it only takes a bad tube of grease.


Learn something new every day. I've never had to pitch a tube of grease because it wasn't usable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Learn something new every day. I've never had to pitch a tube of grease because it wasn't usable.


You have to listen for the


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Learn something new every day. I've never had to pitch a tube of grease because it wasn't usable.


 Yes one would think grease won't go bad, If I get a clog this will be my first thought if I could not push though with a 10K psi hand pump. I have no idea what the shelf life is. Most of the time it happens when you go to a small local auto parts. I try to buy mine at Tractor supply where they move it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You have to listen for the


 That's beautiful! tell um Mark. lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Yes one would think grease won't go bad, If I get a clog this will be my first thought if I could not push though with a 10K psi hand pump. I have no idea what the shelf life is. Most of the time it happens when you go to a small local auto parts. I try to buy mine at Tractor supply where they move it.


That's probably why I've never seen it bad before. All the farms grease has always come from TSC and same for my stuff. Don't fix what isn't broken.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

All about strong flow, Never mind.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Having trouble posting pictures still.... Maybe because of weak internet signal.

Either way on this particular machine, I think it needs a needlepoint fittings, or maybe a hypodermic needle to inject the grease.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Having trouble posting pictures still.... Maybe because of weak internet signal.
> 
> Either way on this particular machine, I think it needs a needlepoint fittings, or maybe a hypodermic needle to inject the grease.


Say it ain't so.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Say it ain't so.


So......


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> So......


You forgot it ain't


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

But it is so


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You forgot it ain't


Sure.....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's get back on topic please


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright, let's get back on topic please


Bad grease or a broken Bobcat or both?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> But it is so


Did you by chance check the muffler bearings those sometimes can lead to zerk issues... Also make sure the blinker fluid is topped off I know this can be oversite sometimes too...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I found part of the problem, it had left handed Muffler bearings


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I found part of the problem, it had left handed Muffler bearings


I thought maybe it had metric grease fittings...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought maybe it had metric grease fittings...


It might.....All the fittings on my Belos are tapped metric, rather than US standard for zerks. The same head fits on both, but if you replace a fitting with the wrong one, it will cross thread and then you won't be able to put grease where you want it. So I bought a box of metric fittings from tractor supply.

I didn't want to wait for Amazon....

https://www.amazon.com/110-Piece-Hydraulic-Grease-Fitting-Assortment/dp/B000MCLXRA


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> It might.....All the fittings on my Belos are tapped metric, rather than US standard for zerks. The same head fits on both, but if you replace a fitting with the wrong one, it will cross thread and then you won't be able to put grease where you want it. So I bought a box of metric fittings from tractor supply.
> 
> I didn't want to wait for Amazon....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/110-Piece-Hydraulic-Grease-Fitting-Assortment/dp/B000MCLXRA


I have a set as well.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a set as well.


Always good to keep metric and standard grease on the shelf also...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a set as well.


 Ditto.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Always good to keep metric and standard grease on the shelf also...


Does metric grease whoosh like standard grease?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does metric grease whoosh like standard grease?


 Again, I'm simple minded, where can I buy metric grease I want to try some. See if the whoosh is better. :laugh: :hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Again, I'm simple minded, where can I buy metric grease I want to try some. See if the whoosh is better. :laugh: :hammerhead:


No disrespect indented...... Maybe backing oof on the hookah and Patron would help with the simple-mindless...... It's done wonders for me....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> No disrespect indented...... Maybe backing oof on the hookah and Patron would help with the simple-mindless...... It's done wonders for me....


 None taken, and maybe so, you did not answer my question though...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> None taken, and maybe so, you did not answer my question though...


You get it from the metric grease store....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> You get it from the metric grease store....


Is it right next to the metric salt?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it right next to the metric salt?


No half way down the isle on the left on the middle shelf.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> No half way down the isle on the left on the middle shelf.....


Thanks!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> You get it from the metric grease store....





BUFF said:


> No half way down the isle on the left on the middle shelf.....


 Next to the metric grass seed.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Next to the metric grass seed.


Ummmm Freddy there is no such thing as metric grass seed... Now you're just being silly....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummmm Freddy there is no such thing as metric grass seed... Now you're just being silly....


 Ditto, I don't believe there is any metric grease.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Ditto, I don't believe there is any metric grease.


If there's metric grease fittings then there has to be metric grease....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> If there's metric grease fittings then there has to be metric grease....


Agreed...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> If there's metric grease fittings then there has to be metric grease....


 Ya, Ya, Ya! :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Somebody want to help me out with this metric grease thing, Mark, Buff and AJ are going to eat me. Watch the responses!!!! LMAO


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Somebody want to help me out with this metric grease thing, Mark, Buff and AJ are going to eat me. Watch the responses!!!! LMAO


As long at is goes





You should be GTG


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I may have to try metric Grease

Not a bad little machine, just need to work the bugs out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I may have to try metric Grease
> 
> Not a bad little machine, just need to work the bugs out.
> 
> ...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I m


 Good one, you definitely pulled the wool over my eyes. :laugh: :hammerhead:. I had a feeling it was bull with the owner just stating he claimed it was a loss. I'm thinking the adjuster would have to call it junk not the owner.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I may have to try metric Grease
> 
> Not a bad little machine, just need to work the bugs out.
> 
> ...


You need to be a union operator to run that machine.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> You need to be a union operator to run that machine.


Yeah but he's bizzie golfing...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I may have to try metric Grease
> 
> Not a bad little machine, just need to work the bugs out.
> 
> ...


Nice play on the gullable.....:clapping:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

assuming this thread has run its course? If so, I'll close it out


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> assuming this thread has run its course? If so, I'll close it out


Stick a fork in it....... it's done...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

BUFF said:


> Stick a fork in it....... it's done...


Agreed


----------

